# para estudiar electronica (y cualquier otra cosa)



## fernandob (Abr 5, 2010)

ya varias veces se abrieron temas de donde y como y cuando estudio, miro leo .
compro , consigo, afano o me regalan.

siempre me peleo por el tema de la informacion free y todo eso.

pero recien salia de una que fue a moderacion y uno puso un lindo enlace de un profesor no se que (seguro que alguien leera este post y lo pondra) .

bueno, pues bien, este post es para quienes "DICEN " querer estudiar pero como son pobres necesitan hurtarle a otros los libros o bajar copias que tienen derecho de autor.

me encantaria que pongamos aqui direcciones webs donde esa gente que QUIERE APRENDER PUEDA PASAR MESES Y MESES LEYENDO INFORMACION UTIL.

y cuando tengan DUDAS vengan aqui asi les respondemos .
NO A PEDIR UN CIRCUITO CON UN 555 .

sino dudas de algo que ya pasaron dias leyendo y armando y probando .

*direcciones webs .*



*bibliotecas con cosas interesantes y publicas (indiquen de que pais estan hablando ) .*

yo comienzo con :
http://tuveras.com/index.html

http://www.profisica.cl/

aca esta el que les decia:
http://www.profesormolina.com.ar/


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 5, 2010)

Uno que me gusta mucho... 

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php/Portada

Muy entendible para varios circuitos tipicos...


----------



## Elvic (Abr 5, 2010)

pues 

aquí hay  algo y creo que si se, ....  cual fue el tema que cerraron jeje

http://schmidt-walter.eit.h-da.de/smps_e/smps_e.html

http://www.ipes.ethz.ch/ipes/sp_index.html


Suerte


----------



## electrodan (Abr 6, 2010)

Fernando, no se si vos te acordarás, pero en algún momento se habló de traducir un libro en línea muy completo, y creo que se quedó en nada, pero por lo menos a mi me gustaría recordar que página era la del libro.
PD: ya usé el buscador, pero poniendo "traducir libro" no arroja el tema, y no se me ocurre ninguna palabra mas.
___________________________________________________________________________________________
Encontré el tema por casualidad, pero creo que lo que estaba buscando está en otro lado porque no lo encontré (o no miré bien).
Lo que si encontré ahí fue algo de PICs creo, pero en inglés: http://www.mikroe.com/en/books/picmcubook/

Otros enlaces mas:
http://sistemas.itlp.edu.mx/tutoriales/electronica/index.htm (electrónica analógica en general)
http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/electronica/elec_basica/(electrónica analógica en general)
http://www.profesores.frc.utn.edu.ar/electronica/ElectronicaAplicadaIII/descargas.htm (este tiene sobre RF)


----------



## fernandob (Abr 6, 2010)

pongan , pongan, asi no habra mas discusiones:
cuando algunoentre a preguntar o quiera aprender se sentira satisfecho cuando le demso este enlace.

y si es algunoque quiere que "le hagan el circuito " o quiere justo ese libro que tiene derechos de autor tambien, lo mandamos aca y tendra para meses ante de necesitar violar el derecho de otros o venir con dudas por que no hizo la tarea.

PD: yo tambien voy a ojear esos enlaces cuando ande con tiempo, por que seguro que hay muchisimas cosas que aprender SIEMPRE


----------



## Dano (Abr 6, 2010)

Proyectos con buena explicación: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/

Lean cada uno de los proyectos, estudienlos, si tienen dudas en alguno recurran a Wikipedia...

S2


----------



## borja1234567 (Abr 6, 2010)

mmm muy intersante el post, gracias


----------



## Vick (Abr 6, 2010)

Esto también puede servir:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/coleccion-revistas-circuitos-gratuitos-descargar-28961/


----------



## garzon (Abr 6, 2010)

uy si excelente me parece jejeje ahora si creo que voy a aprovechar el internet al maximo y lo mejor que ya no tendre llena la maleta de fotocopias gracias


----------



## electrodan (Abr 9, 2010)

Encontré aquella página que estaba buscando!
http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/


----------

